# The cold wins



## mr.fish (Nov 22, 2008)

Snuck out for a little last night to do some crappie fishing. I convinced the wifey to join, and give the night time crappie bite a shot. We headed to Deep Creek Lake, and then decided to fish the perkiomen creek side of the park, so we could stay out of the wind. We recieved some snow in the morning, and by the afternoon it seemed almost warmer then norm. By the time we got there it was getting dark, and the temps were in the 20's. We stuck it out for about 2 hours, with not 1 crappie. The wife was fishing a mix of nightcrawlers and gulp minnows under a bobber with not one take. I was throwing some jigs just about the whole time we were there. I managed 1 largemouth, and 2 smallies. Being way underdressed, for once the cold sent us packing for another day.


----------



## Zum (Nov 22, 2008)

By the way your hands look, it was pretty cold.
Nice job on the fish catching.
I have no idea how you got your wife out to fish in that temp.,props to her too.


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 22, 2008)

Nice catchin', especially in the cold! 8)


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 23, 2008)

You got your wife to fish in the winter with you? :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: 


Good job getting out there Mike


----------



## jkbirocz (Nov 23, 2008)

I can't believe you got your wife to fish in this weather. I could never get Adrienne to fish in the cold, nor would I try. Nice fish though, and two thumbs up to Mrs. Fish :lol:


----------



## Jim (Nov 23, 2008)

Good job mr.fish!


----------

